# Trophy ridge react one pin.



## Raptor XP (Nov 28, 2008)

No I have not. I have the react 5 pin and it is a sweet.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

ttt


----------



## MatCreed (Sep 10, 2013)

I sure hope they come out with one like this! I love my 5 pin React but a 1 pin would be awesome!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

MatCreed said:


> I sure hope they come out with one like this! I love my 5 pin React but a 1 pin would be awesome!


http://www.trophyridge.com/bow-sights/react-one


----------



## MatCreed (Sep 10, 2013)

NY911 said:


> http://www.trophyridge.com/bow-sights/react-one


Now I just feel dumb!! lol!


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Interesting but ugly as sin.


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

little buddy said:


> Interesting but ugly as sin.


I'll second that!!


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks a little like that old "Manta" sight from a few years back,it was JUNK,but this might be pretty good for the average archer.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Average archer? what are you god's gift to bow's?


D.Short said:


> Looks a little like that old "Manta" sight from a few years back,it was JUNK,but this might be pretty good for the average archer.


----------



## Texan5 (Dec 3, 2011)

My only concern would be weight. I have the 5 pin and love it, but its fairly heavy (comparably). This looks bigger, so I would worry about more weight. Would like to try one though.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

griffwar said:


> Average archer? what are you god's gift to bow's?


No, to your comment................but That is along way from my tournament sights.
Besides,god doesn't care where the arrow goes.I do,right down to the actual 'foot' of distance.


----------



## CMERUN (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah im sticking with the multi pin react...here is the video on the new one pin though...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=c4-feed-u&v=9fvWAutEmiQ&app=desktop


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Not meant to be a tournament sight, just something easy to sight in for hunting.


D.Short said:


> No, to your comment................but That is along way from my tournament sights.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

griffwar said:


> Not meant to be a tournament sight, just something easy to sight in for hunting.


That is what I meant,the "average archer/hunter",mean't no disrespect to anyone.In fact,for hunting application,I would be very interested to try it,probably be better than my old slider on my huntin rig for sure.


----------



## sambo73 (Jan 31, 2009)

I want one. When will it be available and anyone know how much $?

Philippians 4:13


----------



## UKNick (Apr 20, 2012)

sambo73 said:


> I want one. When will it be available and anyone know how much $?
> 
> Philippians 4:13


i saw them on ebay last night.


----------



## R.Hunt1 (Oct 1, 2012)

can I just buy one already ! Geezzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hicktownbowman (Jul 14, 2013)

archer773 said:


> I'll second that!!


x3!!

13' Elite Pure black/camo
28.5" 67#
Viper sights
Vendetta Enforcer
QAD HDX


----------



## BowTeker01 (Aug 31, 2009)

Just got rid of my React yesterday. Started making lots of noise that I couldn't eliminate. Went to a proven MBG


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Was it the one pin are the 5 pin?


BowTeker01 said:


> Just got rid of my React yesterday. Started making lots of noise that I couldn't eliminate. Went to a proven MBG


----------



## BowTeker01 (Aug 31, 2009)

griffwar said:


> Was it the one pin are the 5 pin?


It was the 5. The plastic that contained the fibers started making an awful noise at every shot. Happened to my cousin as well. Loved the technology of the sight but its VERY heavy and then the noise. It just wasn't for me.


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

It does look really heavy. If it works as good as the react sight it will definitely sell.


----------



## sambo73 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ck out their fb page for ship dates. Msrp 199

Philippians 4:13


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I took my HHA single pin to try out the React 5 pin. It is a nice sight and works as advertised. However, after using it for a bit I quickly remembered why I like the single pin so much. Five pins in the sight picture drives me nuts! The React single pin definitely has me interested. When are they going to be available? My 5 pin may be going up for sale.


----------



## duckmaster46975 (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks interesting.


----------



## sambo73 (Jan 31, 2009)

dhom said:


> I took my HHA single pin to try out the React 5 pin. It is a nice sight and works as advertised. However, after using it for a bit I quickly remembered why I like the single pin so much. Five pins in the sight picture drives me nuts! The React single pin definitely has me interested. When are they going to be available? My 5 pin may be going up for sale.


According to their fb page, the .019 pin shipped last week to certain retailers. I want one, but will have to wait awhile, cant afford one cause im going on a hunt in november. 

Philippians 4:13


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Anyone know if the single pin React is going to be quiver friendly or will it be like the HHA where you need spacers or adapters?


----------



## dlewis149helim (Aug 22, 2012)

Already on feebay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

This sight looks like the best features of 3 or 4 different top single pins out there AND the react auto setting on top of it. Rear facing sight marks , geared knob to move indicator, no sight tapes needed [I personally like the stickers they showed though],2nd and 3rd axis standard no additional parts to put on.It just dawned on me that You could buy this at a shop with a 30 yard range and sight it in to 100 yards before you put your bow in your vehicle to take with you that is amazing.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

As long as it doesn't way as much as a brick should be nice!


----------



## old44 (Jan 6, 2011)

Machined aluminum shouldn't weigh that much.


----------



## tbean69 (Oct 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if this comes in camo?


----------



## TeamRealTree (Aug 21, 2012)

man I wish the tooless adjusting for the initial 20 yard pin was micro adjust i hate sliding those vertical and horizontal bars around? Does anyone have a guess on the quality of optics for this sight as well?


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

BowTeker01 said:


> It was the 5. The plastic that contained the fibers started making an awful noise at every shot. Happened to my cousin as well. Loved the technology of the sight but its VERY heavy and then the noise. It just wasn't for me.


HEAVY??? If you think the REACT sight is heavy, I'd hate to see your opinion of a sight that actually IS heavy. Wow...


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Why not just buy a CBE tek hybrid?


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

If that's the case why not a black n gold ambush ascent. Its new for trophy ridge. They will sell aton of them.


----------



## z7xlw (Sep 14, 2011)

I checked out my buddy's TR react 5 pin and he says it works great. My only issue was it didn't seem very tough. I'd like to try this single pin sight. I'm using an MBG ascent ambush now and it's one well built sight. This TR looks very interesting but just not sure how much abuse it can handle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BowTeker01 (Aug 31, 2009)

Lowlevlflyer said:


> HEAVY??? If you think the REACT sight is heavy, I'd hate to see your opinion of a sight that actually IS heavy. Wow...


I think most would agree its heavier than alot of other proven tough sights. What sight do you consider heavy? I'd LOVE to hear your opinion please sir. Wow....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

BowTeker01 said:


> I think most would agree its heavier than alot of other proven tough sights. What sight do you consider heavy? I'd LOVE to hear your opinion please sir. Wow....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Sword sights are heavier, just about anything from Armortech is heavier, most Spot Hoggs are heavier... do I need to go on?


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

maxxis88 said:


> Why not just buy a CBE tek hybrid?


I'll agree 100%, the Tek Hybrid is an AWESOME sight! Been fighting buying one myself.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I am sure people will buy it but I don't see this to be any advantage over any single pin sight. You can set a 20 yard pin and print off a sight tape for free or use one of the preprinted tapes that are included with most single pins. I like the idea of the multi pin React but I think this is a waste personally.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

-bowfreak- said:


> I am sure people will buy it but I don't see this to be any advantage over any single pin sight. You can set a 20 yard pin and print off a sight tape for free or use one of the preprinted tapes that are included with most single pins. I like the idea of the multi pin React but I think this is a waste personally.


Agreed.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone know the actual wieght?


----------



## BowTeker01 (Aug 31, 2009)

AK&HIboy said:


> Anyone know the actual wieght?


 10 ounces I believe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

10oz is not bad at all.Looks heavier but the camera adds ten pounds!;-)


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Why is it a waste? you would not have to print tape's are use a preprinted tape's witch I find are close but not truly dead on. On the plus side it set to your bow it's got easy to read yardage mark's and a breeze to set up win win in my book.


-bowfreak- said:


> I am sure people will buy it but I don't see this to be any advantage over any single pin sight. You can set a 20 yard pin and print off a sight tape for free or use one of the preprinted tapes that are included with most single pins. I like the idea of the multi pin React but I think this is a waste personally.


----------



## Tx_bowhunter806 (Mar 1, 2013)

I bought one on Saturday and USPS delivered it to the wrong address. I got mine off amazon but only two were available


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Let us know how it work's out.


Tx_bowhunter806 said:


> I bought one on Saturday and USPS delivered it to the wrong address. I got mine off amazon but only two were available


----------



## old44 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just ordered one, I think the "tap" program will work with it and if it does then the yardage dial will be per yard rather than in 10yd increments putting it in the target class. My dealer said the 5 pin is on backorder so they must be popular.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

griffwar said:


> Why is it a waste? you would not have to print tape's are use a preprinted tape's witch I find are close but not truly dead on. On the plus side it set to your bow it's got easy to read yardage mark's and a breeze to set up win win in my book.


Read my original post. It does nothing any other single pin with a tape doesn't do.

You can print a tape with free software or TAP for nearly nothing. They are 100% accurate and are used by many of the top level pros.

There is nothing wrong with you liking it and buying it. I just think it is a little gimmicky since you can easily do the very same thing with current sights.


----------



## BossDestroyer35 (Jan 20, 2013)

Anyone know the size of the pin housing?


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

I read your original post that's why I wrote back.


-bowfreak- said:


> Read my original post. It does nothing any other single pin with a tape doesn't do.
> 
> You can print a tape with free software or TAP for nearly nothing. They are 100% accurate and are used by many of the top level pros.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with you liking it and buying it. I just think it is a little gimmicky since you can easily do the very same thing with current sights.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Caliphil1 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm interested in some real reviews once people get them. I heard about it a while back and now just waiting to see what fellow archers think of it. Yes I know as stated already you can get a single pin and print tape, yet I am still interested in this. If it gets some good reviews then I'm gonna pick one up. If not just gonna buy another single pin and print tape.

Also I heard from the local archery shop that it actually weighs 9.5 oz. which I don't believe is too heavy.


----------



## Sandford98 (Apr 14, 2013)

so anybody use this sight yet how do they like it? if you had a faster bow you could probably ad more stickers beyond 100


----------



## old44 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have the Trophy Ridge React One Pin and it works great out to 100yds. and I can probably get 130yds. using additional stickers. The sight works as advertised flawlessly. Mine has the .19 pin but the packaging looks like they have a .10 pin available. The pin is very bright, the only drawback is I don't see any way to mount a lens.


----------



## BluNunn (Oct 9, 2012)

old44 said:


> I have the Trophy Ridge React One Pin and it works great out to 100yds. and I can probably get 130yds. using additional stickers. The sight works as advertised flawlessly. Mine has the .19 pin but the packaging looks like they have a .10 pin available. The pin is very bright, the only drawback is I don't see any way to mount a lens.


Great to hear! I love the React 5-pin and am considering this one for my next bow. It does look a little clunky though. Does it fit in well with your bow, once mounted?


----------



## old44 (Jan 6, 2011)

A little clunky but I don't have a bow for looks and I think 30" stabs are much more clunky.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Might sell my Summit Specalist treestand only used 4 times local for enough to get this sight if anyone lives in PA by me. Hate to do it great stand and most comfortable stand I have owned.


----------



## Hancock24_7 (Aug 31, 2011)

old44 said:


> I have the Trophy Ridge React One Pin and it works great out to 100yds. and I can probably get 130yds. using additional stickers. The sight works as advertised flawlessly. Mine has the .19 pin but the packaging looks like they have a .10 pin available. The pin is very bright, the only drawback is I don't see any way to mount a lens.


Able to describe the weight in comparison to other hunting sights? Unless you have a scale handy lol. Will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hancock24_7 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ttt ???


----------



## onan629 (Dec 19, 2010)

I have one and notice no difference in weight. Had the 5 pin, got this and now and I'll never go back to a multi pin sight.


----------



## Hancock24_7 (Aug 31, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Hancock24_7 (Aug 31, 2011)

You feel the OG react is similar in weight to the React-one?


----------



## Hancock24_7 (Aug 31, 2011)

Up top


----------



## Capt.D (Nov 9, 2013)

What about mounting a quiver?


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I don't see how the sight accounts for different arrow drags. Vanes vs Feathers vs flu flu fletching.


----------



## Capt.D (Nov 9, 2013)

dhom said:


> Anyone know if the single pin React is going to be quiver friendly or will it be like the HHA where you need spacers or adapters?


I emailed them this morning and they got back to me rather quickly. ...will mount up without adapters and quivers as well. Also said they have seen optics or lens added but wasn't sure which brand but they don't offer any at this time.


----------



## KeyRey85 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lowlevlflyer said:


> Sword sights are heavier, just about anything from Armortech is heavier, most Spot Hoggs are heavier... do I need to go on?


Actually, here are the specific weights on the AXCEL ArmorTech Sights. I thought i would clear up the error stated. So, it is in fact lighter than 10 oz claimed on this TR Sight.
ArmorTech = 8.686 oz
ArmorTech HD = 9.084 oz
ArmorTech Pro = 9.422 oz
ArmorTech HD Pro = 9.980 oz
(5 pin models) All under 10 oz.

Not only are they "Tough as a Tank", they are "Fine-Tuned like a Sports Car."
To check out more about the ArmorTech sights, visit www.axcelsights.com!

Good Shooting!


----------



## AldoTheApache (May 21, 2013)

I purchased one today but wasn't able to sight it in because the range was completely full. As far as weight it seems no different than the HHA OL5519 I had on there. Too cold in MN right now to do any distance outdoor shooting but once it warms up Ill post my results. So far the few shots Ive taken with it though I have liked the brightness of the pin and the housing. I played with the reostat some too which is nice. Anyone else had any further experience with it?


----------



## AldoTheApache (May 21, 2013)

So as soon as this unbearable cold spell snaps Ill sight in the 30 to check how accurate some distance shooting is but heres some further thoughts after one day of shooting the sight. This may be nit picking but it is not "tooless" as claimed, but is not difficult either. Ive had to use a allen wrench to put it on (obviously), move the dial pin to be centered on the markings, and have had to change the sight housing lower due to my peep being higher. So overall three things have required an allen wrench. The reostat light is very nice and I actually prefer it over my HHA for adjusting brightness to exactly where I want it. I like the ability to put the sight out a bit further for some possible better accuracy. The dial for changing yardage moves very quickly and quietly so far and I think it could be adjusted quickly in a hunting situation. Now obviously the big test will be seeing if the smart pin technology actually works as advertised. I hope to have that this month if it warms up. If it does I will absolutely love the sight. The price tag is high somewhat but so far I don't regret the price at all.


----------



## SHW372 (Jan 16, 2012)

Any Updates? 

I can't decide between the .19 and .10 pin.
I have the React 5 pin and it is great and I will be adding the react one to another bow if the reviews are encouraging.


----------



## AldoTheApache (May 21, 2013)

Well MN has been unbelievably cold forever it feels like. Ive only shot it inside and the range is 20 yards so no luck. I have the .19 and I like that a lot, but Ive never tried the .10 so I can't compare. I hope that soon the weather breaks and I can get outside to really see if the yardage works. If it does, which I believe it will, I will be selling my HHA and using this for the year.


----------



## Justin859 (Feb 4, 2014)

This sight is extremely heavy im returning mine after two days!


----------



## Eliteonly (Oct 8, 2011)

Rumor has it they are offering a scope that accepts a lense for next season! I have played some with the sight and really like having the marks mechanically made where they can't wash off or screw up from rain or weather but it is heavy and expensive and the scope lacks a little bit. Im a big fan of Trophy Ridge parts but their Chinese origin is always in the back of my mind shooting them.


----------



## AldoTheApache (May 21, 2013)

Well if MN would ever warm up past 0 degrees I would test out the accuracy of the distances. I honestly havent noticed the weight when switching from my HHA 5519 and my bow still balances well with it.


----------



## Zixer (Dec 1, 2013)

Ordered one yesterday, should be here by the end of the week. I wont be able to test it on long range for sometime as we have A LOT of snow here in northern Michigan right now.


----------



## AldoTheApache (May 21, 2013)

Same here. As soon as the temp gets above 30 Im heading out to see what this sight is all about.


----------



## lilchopchop (Feb 27, 2014)

ttt anyone else use this site yet?


----------



## pewpewpew (May 23, 2014)

lilchopchop said:


> ttt anyone else use this site yet?


Any recent reviews yet? Only thing I heard was it's was heavy


----------



## larry smuin (Aug 2, 2011)

i put one on my carbon turbo spyder and love it , works great easy to set up and sight in, i don't think it weighs any more then my hha's, it just looks heavy.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Just put one on my insanity, will be shooting it by the end of the weekend. Seems like a well built sight, adjustment is very smooth. I was Leary because of the size but on the bow it balances out nicely and doesn't seem so large. Also not noticeably heavier that my old HHA. I'll report back after I sight it in


----------



## richl35 (May 15, 2013)

Great sight. Works as it should which is almost freaky good. Weight wise it is the same as my HHA sight. Not to heavy but not light either.


----------



## fl.boy (May 25, 2014)

I thought of getting one.But got the react five and I swear by it.I did have to go to 1/4 inch peep.the pins are very bright even with low light conditions.The adjustment for my windage did crack and was warrantied with no questions asked.The new part was better made.Sure you will love it!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I think the sight is something I would consider down the road when more folks are able to give info on the sight. I have the Micro Alpha V5 and it works fine for me. I'm thinking this new React sight will knock me out of the Hunter Class however....


----------



## Hoytman30 (Aug 3, 2014)

Anymore info this sight. Looking for a single pin for my new Hoyt Spyder


----------



## doncalomeni (Mar 7, 2014)

hahahahahhaha 


griffwar said:


> Average archer? what are you god's gift to bow's?


----------



## kwfarmnranch (Sep 24, 2012)

Heavy and a little too noisy for me. I also have 3 HHA sights but I am done with them as well because of noise. Every bow I have one on you can take the palm of your hand bump the limb pockets at the riser and the sight sounds like a coke can full of rocks. Take the sight off and the noise is gone. I hate the weight of it but I am going with a Hogg father.


----------

